# Where to buy fiberglass insulation



## baidfmc (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm looking to purchase fiberglass batt insulation for my home. I'm interested to know if there are other companies outside of the big box stores that sell to homeowners. Does anyone have any suggestions or know of any companies in or around LA that may do this? Even if you're not in the area, I'd be interested to know who you've used. They may have a referral closer to me. 
Thank you!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There are all kinds of place you can purchase it besides Lowe's, Ace Hardware, Home Depot, etc.. Really is going to be no different other than you may end up paying more than you would at a Big box.

All of it comes off the same line, same composition of materials, same R value, but smaller places may cost more, due to they are not purchasing truck or rail car load of it, to get a large discount to pass on to the consumer.


----------



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

They have it on Home Depot but you can look anywhere there are lots of place to buy those stuffs.


----------

